# Poodle Health Registry



## CurlyTop (Nov 3, 2012)

Can you search the Poodle Health Registry by pedigree or only by condition/disease? 

What other pedigree and health databases do you recommend for verifying the health of a puppy or a particular pedigree?

Thank-you.


----------



## A'n'A Mom (Dec 4, 2010)

CT,

Lots of options for searching the PHR Database. See my reply to your question in the Poodle Health forum.

Of course, you can also search the OFA database at offa.org. And sometimes, people post health conditions on PoodlePedigree.com. 
Other than that, I think it's a case of looking at breeder websites and getting on the phone and talking to people. No database can conceivably contain ALL the information you might want and, of course, it depends on how thoroughly you want to research something.


----------

